# Hedge-O-Ween 2012 picture contest



## LarryT

Hedge-O-Ween 2012!
Hedge-o-ween is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be of a halloween theme with at least one hedgehog in it. No photoshop please! 1st place will get choice of a Carolina Storm Wheel or Storm Bucket Wheel with free shipping, 2nd and 3rd place gets choice of wheel but must pay for shipping

We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote, that will determine the top 20. A panel of judges from the USA, UK and Canada will then make the final decision from the top 20. Pictures can be sent to [email protected]

When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. One entry per household. Deadline for submitting pictures is October the 21st, the polls will open on the 22nd and close on the 31st at midnight. Winners will be declared on Nov. 1st 

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT

broke link  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## shetland

Yipeeeeeeeeeeee! Another contest! I get to see more pictures!


----------



## hedgielover

Exciting! I should have hedgehog just in time!


----------



## LarryT

bump


----------



## NoDivision

Yay, I love your photo contests! We'll have to see if Watson will cooperate - doubtful as he has about 50 new quills growing in at the moment, but we can try!


----------



## LarryT

We have four entires so far  hoping for a lot more! Send them pics to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT

Enter for a chance to win a hedgehog wheel! We will have 5 winners, 1st 2nd and 3rd place along with two surprise winners. 6 have entered so far  check out the pics http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## ktdid

I bought my props today for Fitz's Halloween photo shoot. I am so excited!


----------



## ashjac18

Oh yay! Halloween is my favorite!


----------



## LarryT

Bump!  We have 11 pics entered so far, 5 of them will win a wheel! Good odds on winning at this point lol!


----------



## LarryT

Bump! We have 11 pics entered so far, 5 of them will win a wheel! Good odds on winning at this point lol!


----------



## NoDivision

I neeeed a wheel.... okay boys, time to get cute!


----------



## LarryT

We now have 14 pictures entered! Check them out and be sure to get yours sent to [email protected] for a chance to win a wheel!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## Sar-uh

Petunia's photo session didn't go so well today. Little fussypants didn't want to be photographed. I will try again later this week!


----------



## cheesepuff

Awesome! This sounds really fun!


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 20 entries!  Hoping for many more so get them pics sent to [email protected]
Check out what we have so far  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## msredhead

Super cute! I can't wait to get my pic in! Is it okay if Auri is with her babies for the picture?


----------



## LarryT

msredhead said:


> Super cute! I can't wait to get my pic in! Is it okay if Auri is with her babies for the picture?


If their eyes are open and they are not nursing in the pic it will be ok.


----------



## msredhead

Awesome! So excited. I anticipate that their eyes will be opening soon, but I will make sure they are good to go before bothering them. Yay!


----------



## connorshogs

Hey Larry can my tenrec enter or just a hedgie lol


----------



## LarryT

connorshogs said:


> Hey Larry can my tenrec enter or just a hedgie lol


Sorry it needs to be a hedgehog of some kind.


----------



## NoDivision

20! :O I'd better get crackin, but I have no ideas!


----------



## LarryT

NoDivision said:


> 20! :O I'd better get crackin, but I have no ideas!


 Look at last years pics and maybe that will help with some ideas.


----------



## Draenog

Oh love the pics


----------



## LarryT

Up to 28! :mrgreen: Still time to get them pics sent to [email protected] 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT

32 and counting! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sar-uh

Bought some props! Photo shoot is scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## NoDivision

Sent our picture in


----------



## LarryT

Love your pic of Spyro, thanks for taking the time to enter and good luck!


----------



## Herrison

Sent in a picture of Herrison! What a great idea. Had a blast taking spooky pictures of him!


----------



## SpiritWolves1

ohh tough competition! but im already preparing for christmas :3 hehe


----------



## LarryT

bump


----------



## direwolf

I died of cuteness. Way to go, guys...geez. PP

When I get Pepi back, I am going to enter, gotta think of something fun for her.


----------



## LarryT

We need one more for 50! :mrgreen:


----------



## NoDivision

Wow, big competition this year!


----------



## LarryT

NoDivision said:


> Wow, big competition this year!


 We still need a few more to top last years total, was like 56 or so.


----------



## Sar-uh

Just submitted Petunia's photo!


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 50 pics! Thanks Sar-uh for our latest awesome picture! We need 8 more to beat last years total so lets get them pics sent to [email protected] the deadline is near.  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## NoDivision

Sar-uh, I love it!


----------



## Sar-uh

NoDivision said:


> Sar-uh, I love it!


Thanks! It was fun to set up, though I doubt it will get more votes than your adorable photo


----------



## LarryT

Up to 53 awesome hedge-o-ween pictures!  The deadline for entering is near so get them pics sent to [email protected] for a chance to win one of the 5 wheels that will be given away.  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT

55!  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## shetland

I am enjoying every picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarahg

Ahh! "The Crumbles" - Awesome picture!


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 57!  The deadline for entering is tomorrow the 21st so lets get them pics sent to [email protected] while there's still time!  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT

Up to 64! Last day to enter so get them pics sent to [email protected] http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT

Up to 76 entries!! :mrgreen: Still have time to get them pics sent to [email protected] the deadline is when I check my emails tomorrow morning around 10am est. Should have the poll setup some time tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Isismommy

Isis and JuJu Bee have submitted their picture. First time entry...it was fun.


----------



## LarryT

Poll is open!

We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote, that will determine the top 20. The polls will open on the 22nd and close on the 31st at midnight. Winners will be declared on Nov. 1st. A panel of judges from the USA, UK and Canada will then make the final decision from the top 20.

1st place will get choice of a Carolina Storm Wheel or Storm Bucket Wheel with free shipping 2nd and 3rd place gets choice of wheel but must pay for shipping. The picture with the most poll votes will win choice of a wheel but must pay for shipping. We will also have one winner from the honorable mention section, they will get choice of wheel and must pay shipping.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT

Don't forget to vote for your favorite!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT

The polls close at midnight boo lol


----------



## AngelaH

All those adorable hedgies! I like them all, it was too hard to pick!!!


----------



## LarryT

Spyro a rescue/rehome has won the polling part of the contest with over 500 votes!   The other 4 winners will be determined later today or tomorrow at the latest, thanks to all that entered and voted! :mrgreen: The 3rd annual Christmas contest will be here soon, hoping for another amazing turnout! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

The winners have been declared, thanks to everyone for making it happen!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... -2012.html


----------



## shetland

I also posted this on Facebook, but I want to make sure everyone knows how much I appreciate what they do. Thank you again to Larry for his generosity in donating the wheels and the time and effort he gives to every contest. Thank you to the judge's for giving their time in selecting a winner from all winners. Thank you to everyone who submitted these wonderful photographs for all to enjoy. Most of all, thank you to all the hedgie contestants for being so impossibly cute and making the judge's work so hard!!!


----------



## NoDivision

We got our wheel today - THANKS Larry! Can't wait to let Gatsby have at it tonight


----------



## LarryT

NoDivision said:


> We got our wheel today - THANKS Larry! Can't wait to let Gatsby have at it tonight


Hope Gatsby likes it!  Thanks for entering!


----------

